

OS PHP framework for multi-user webapps for businesses & complex sites - kyriakos
http://www.webasyst.com/

======
olalonde
> multi-user web apps

Uh, does that need to be explicitly mentioned? I don't know any framework that
doesn't have support for "multi-users".

